# Catfish



## Cichlidfin78 (Oct 7, 2012)

Is catfish ok with cichlids? He's about 8 inch long?


----------



## Manafel (Sep 4, 2011)

Do you know what kind of Catfish it is? should be fine?


----------



## Cichlidfin78 (Oct 7, 2012)

Errrm I'm not sure I got him given he's a dark browny colour with little black spots and he's got big eyes :-/


----------



## Manafel (Sep 4, 2011)

sounds like a synodotis, should be fine with cichlids


----------



## Cichlidfin78 (Oct 7, 2012)

Yeah your right just looked it up.
Just didn't want him to go on a killing rampage lol
What do u recommend the best food for these cat monsters?


----------

